# Cutting groups down even further....



## FarmallH (Dec 11, 2011)

Suggestions on cutting groups down even further. I get between .500 to .750 since I changed the stock. I think, I mean I think I can get better with the 6mm.... Not sure where to look next, stock is torqued to 70 psi on both bolts, maybe look into a new load? 600 ads down the pipe, so lots of life left. Or am I just asking to much lol, probably the latter..... I know there are lots of variables, but I think it might be able to do better and am wondering where to go next.

2 3's and 1 5 group


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I dont see anything wrong with what you got. But you can try different loads and different bullets. If you want to get picky you can start weighing everything and sorting, but will be putting a lot more work into it and may not gain very much.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Looks good, what was the distance. Go get them.


----------



## Agney5 (Sep 28, 2013)

The options are endless. Go to better brass, what dies are you using, what press, are you weight sorting bullets, neck turning, checking concentricy, are you weighing every charge, if so with what scale? Those are all options/ways to possibly improve accuracy. Those groups are perfectly good for shooting coyotes however. I will say I don't blame you for wanting to get them down, always searching for something better.


----------



## Agney5 (Sep 28, 2013)

Double post.


----------

